# Large Premade Rhinestone Transfers



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

I am looking for larger 6x8 to 8x10 premade Christmas rhinestone transfers. I have found transfers at suppliers linked on here but all the transfers are smaller. Kicker is I would need them before Dec2. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Check out Rhinestone Transfers & Custom Rhinestone Transfers I just checked and they have 5 pages of Christmas designs.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

I checked them out. Theirs are more 5x7 and under size. I need some that size but also need 8x10 to 11x14 size. Customer wants something that will cover the front of her shirts.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have done the scatter effect to make the designs cover more area. You can always add snowflakes etc to an existing design.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

analandry said:


> I checked them out. Theirs are more 5x7 and under size. I need some that size but also need 8x10 to 11x14 size. Customer wants something that will cover the front of her shirts.


I doubt if you will find stock designs in that size category.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

proworlded said:


> I doubt if you will find stock designs in that size category.


Very true. Large designs are pricey and most customers do not wish to pay the price. Especially for a seasonal shirt. I think you could take the stock design and just add stones scattered around to make it larger. Be surprised what that can add to a stock design! I only have one design that has the scatter effect. I have sold maybe 2 of them. You can always add other elements instead of scatter. Be creative!


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Thanks. I actually found some not tooo pricey. I'm pretty sure not the highest quality stones but customer does not mind as they are only wearing them to ride in a parade once. I would add to stock but I don't have time to do that was why I was looking for some already made.


----------



## SandiMN (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi,
I saw you post and have a few of questions before I can offer you a quote. Do you have a specific Christmas image you want? What size do you want your images to be? How many do you need. How many colors do you want them to have?
Cheers,
Sandi


----------



## wtjacj (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it would work using a stock design and scatter pattern


----------

